# The One Semester of Spanish, Spanish Love Song



## ADKing

*One Semester of Spanish...*

OK, so, being technologically challenged as I sometimes am, I may not get this embedded video thing correct, but here it goes...

Yahoo!

"The One Semester of Spanish Spanish Love Song". I found it so humorous because this is about all the Spanish I ever learned in highschool--so practical

{Admin Note: Added here, sorry I double-posted, this is funny stuff!}

[video=youtube;ngRq82c8Baw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRq82c8Baw[/video]


----------



## Simply_Nikki

!!!!! I can't stop laughing!!!! This is hilarious!!! For those who don't understand, I'm gonna type up the lyrics in spanish and english so people can see how completely random it is!!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Hola senorita - Hello Ms. 

como te llamas? - What's your name?

me llamo mike, me llamo mike - My name is Mike, My name is Mike

donde esta el banyo? - Where is the bathroom?

feliz cumpleanos - Happy Birthday

que hora es? que hora es? - What time is it? What time is it?

la da da da da

me gusta la biblioteca - I like the library

vivo en la casa roja - I live in a red house

yo tengo dos bicicletas - I have two bicycles

muchos gracias y de nada - thank you very much and you're welcome

cuantos anos tienes - How old are you?

un momento por favor - One moment please

(English)

mi mama es bonita - My mother is beautiful

me gato es muy blanco - I have a white cat

perdone me perdone me - Excuse me, Excuse me

la da da da da

uno dos tres y cuatro cinco seis siete ocho nueve diez.. 1, 2, 3, and 4, 5 6 7 8 9 10... 

(english)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

This is the primary phrase I learned when I was in Mexico:



> donde esta el banyo? - Where is the bathroom?


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Yeah I had to write banyo instead of using the spanish enye because i've seem to forgotten how to make the character lol 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This is the primary phrase I learned when I was in Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donde esta el banyo? - Where is the bathroom?
Click to expand...


----------



## JBaldwin

I love the au revoir at the end!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[video=youtube;ngRq82c8Baw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRq82c8Baw[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/one-semester-spanish-30682/


----------



## Semper Fidelis




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Moochis Grasses Senyour


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Merged. I missed this the other day.


----------



## Augusta

Hysterical!! I took a year of Spanish but that is about all I remember now.


----------

